# What items do you take when you timeshare?



## MichaelColey (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a pretty standard set of items that I take with me for hotel stays, but with a kitchen, washer and dryer in many timeshares, I'm sure that list of items will increase.

Some items I take with me on hotel stays:

* A toiletry bag with a variety of OTC medications, mole skin (great for blisters), round pointed scissors (can go through airport security), etc.
* A power bar and a one to three power plug.
* Chargers, a cell modem, and a router.
* A small fan, if my wife and/or kids are with me.
* Liquid hand soap.
* Swimsuits.

I haven't actually stayed in a timeshare yet (our first five weeks will be over the next six months), but here are some of the items I'm thinking would come in handy:

* Seasonings like my favorite steak seasoning, garlic salt, and perhaps a few more.  (I'm assuming most provide salt and pepper?)
* A favorite non-stick pan.  (I'm guessing that the pans at my timeshares are pretty basic.)
* A cookie sheet.  (I've seen several complaints that many timeshares don't provide them.)
* Extra plastic plates and plasticware, if we'll be cooking for more people than the unit accommodates.  (Or can you get extras if needed?)
* Laundry detergent.
* Dishwashing detergent.
* Non-perishable ingredients for anything we know we will be cooking, as long as it's not in glass containers.
* A deck of cards.  I figure we'll spend more time in the room than we normally do at a hotel.

What other items do you typically bring?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's the famous TUG list: http://www.tug2.net/advice/AR-checklist.html 
Print this out and highlight what's important. Obviously what you take will differ if you are flying as opposed to driving. 

My minimum list of TS stuff if flying is my spice mix that'll go on/in anything from broiling meat or BBQing fish to spaghetti sauce.  Take a sharp knife. TS knives are useless except spreading soft butter. Take a small jar of mayo, small olive oil, single envelopes of sweetener/ketchup/mustard. Take your own coffee cups and both basket and melita type filters. Salt and pepper are not always provided- but shakers are- take some. Take a couple microwave popcorns for movie nights.

If driving, the list is understandably more extensive.  Most TSs are not in 3rd world countries and there's usually at least c-store close by and a supermarket a short cab or bus ride away. Even buying some 'staples' will pay off in keeping you out of restaurants.

Have fun TSing and working out your own packing list...

Jim Ricks


----------



## bankr63 (Jul 12, 2010)

*A couple of more essentials*

If your unit has BBQ's, bring a utensil.  Even flying, I bring a Flipper/Tong that I got at the dollar store.  I have seen some hilarious improvisation around the BBQ at Vistana (drywall taping knife?) - still can't figure out why SVR has BBQ's but only plastic utensils in the unit.

We bring the dishwasher "pucks" rather than powder.  Much easier to pack and carry.  As someone else posted here on TUG, regular powders in an unmarked ziplock can look "suspicious" when crossing international borders. 

Also, bring a few standard coffee filters.  Another humorous moment at the Publix on Saturday afternoon when about a half-dozen TS users are clustered around the coffee filters wondering why they only come in 200's when you only want to make about 15 pots for the week.  We though of offering to buy a pack and distribute outside the store later.

We don't generally pack liquid condiments; just "borrow" a few packets from the food court or local fast food joint :ignore: We do bring S&P from the summer camp kitchen box. We don't bother with veg oil - we just get a lb. of butter and use it for everything that needs greasing up; who needs diets when you're on vacation?

Last essential for us is a big bundle of large/med/small heavy duty zip bags.  Serve multi-purposes; storing leftovers, bringing home wet swimsuits, packing park lunches, etc, etc...


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome!  Thanks for the official list and the extras.

I've gone through and made my own list.  I'll definitely be watching the thread to see if I missed anything, though.

Definitely agree on the ziplocks!  We always bring those everywhere we go.  Another handy thing (seen on the official list) is binder clips.  Great for those curtains that don't quite close and so many other things.

I fly enough to have status on several airlines, so it doesn't cost me anything for checked bags.  I think everything we need (other than clothes) should fit in a single checked bag, though.  We're pretty good at packing light.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Cooler bag*

Now that the kids don't fly with us often my wife also packs a cooler bag and puts her purse inside it.  The cooler bag works great for carrying some cold water or drinks or sandwiches, etc. on drives that we make.  It counts just like her purse on the plane.
Bart


----------



## linsj (Jul 13, 2010)

Several cheap, small, plastic, lidded containers for leftovers (similar to Tupperware). Most timeshares I've been in don't have any bowls with lids--or enough. If they crack, I don't mind throwing them away. They stack for easy packing; and something can be stuffed inside them, so they don't take up extra room.

Ziplock bags in assorted sizes.

Couple of bag clips.

Mini Tupperware salt/pepper shaker; found it on ebay.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jul 13, 2010)

Clothespins!  Clip style - I have used them for keeping curtains closed; closing chip/pretzel bags once opened; clipping beach towels to beach chairs.  I always carry a couple in my toiletries bag "just in case".  I also agree that "baggies" are a must when traveling.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

*I love my travel locker*

For those of you that regularly travel to Orlando - and I do all of the time - instead of having to take stuff back and forth, there is a storage facility there that will store your timeshare stuff for you and bring it to whichever resort you are at.

I love the service. I know longer have to worry about some of the things that I forget: goggles, flashlight, fannypack (the only place I use one is WDW), phone chargers, powerstrip, extension cord, water shoes, rain ponchoes. 

And then stuff we just like having: regular sized shampoo, conditioner, sunscreen, laundry detergent, softener.

Then we have stuff we have built up in the box over the years: waterpik, Brita filter and pitcher, spices. We have a fully stocked "medicine cabinet" as well. 

Then at the end of the trip, they come and pick it up from bellservices and send an email that they have done so.

Anyone that wants the name of the service, PM me and I will tell you.

elaine


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 13, 2010)

Yet another slightly off topic & unsolicited TS tip: Breakfast on check-out day for us is always french toast. It gets rid of excess bread, eggs and milk & whatever breakfast meat you have to go with it. Not too tough a clean-up- everything goes in the dish washer and you can go about packing out. JR


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Yet another slightly off topic & unsolicited TS tip: Breakfast on check-out day for us is always french toast. It gets rid of excess bread, eggs and milk & whatever breakfast meat you have to go with it. Not too tough a clean-up- everything goes in the dish washer and you can go about packing out. JR



That is a great idea, jim.

elaine


----------



## theduffster (Jul 13, 2010)

Icc5 said:


> Now that the kids don't fly with us often my wife also packs a cooler bag and puts her purse inside it.  The cooler bag works great for carrying some cold water or drinks or sandwiches, etc. on drives that we make.  It counts just like her purse on the plane.
> Bart





Passepartout said:


> Yet another slightly off topic & unsolicited TS tip: Breakfast on check-out day for us is always french toast. It gets rid of excess bread, eggs and milk & whatever breakfast meat you have to go with it. Not too tough a clean-up- everything goes in the dish washer and you can go about packing out. JR



I like these ideas especially.   

I've also taken to bringing *audiobooks* for the long drive.  My husband does the bulk of the driving, and listening to the radio can get boring, and I don't want to just babble at him to keep him awake.  :hysterical: 

Driving 10 hours to Burlington, VT next month, to see the new granddaughter!!  So, I'll try to lay in a supply that will be long enough to listen for 20 hours, roughly.


----------



## BoaterMike (Jul 13, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Here's the famous TUG list: http://www.tug2.net/advice/AR-checklist.html
> Print this out and highlight what's important. Obviously what you take will differ if you are flying as opposed to driving.



But, there's not a a highlighter on the list....   
I love this list.  Got to love a checklist that includes gin along with all the necessities.     

Mike


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2010)

We are in the other camp - we take as little as possible.  Even on a 2 week trip we only take carry-ons.  It's liberating!


----------



## BoaterMike (Jul 14, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> We are in the other camp - we take as little as possible.  Even on a 2 week trip we only take carry-ons.  It's liberating!



As long as you have the gin.  :hysterical:


----------



## Carl D (Jul 14, 2010)

Money.
It takes little space, and buys everything others have listed here.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2010)

Carl D said:


> Money.
> It takes little space, and buys everything others have listed here.



And the AMEX takes even less room!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 14, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> We are in the other camp - we take as little as possible.  Even on a 2 week trip we only take carry-ons.  It's liberating!



I tried this on my last two week trip to Hawaii.  It was an excellent idea.  I never considered how much crap I usually packed that I didn't ever use.  This time I fit everything in one carry-on size expanding suitcase.  I did have to buy a few t-shirts and a ball cap, because the other shirts I took were too warm, and I'd forgotten to take a cap for my balding head.  I enjoyed not being so tied down to that monstrous suitcase I used in the past.  Yes, I did laundry at the timeshare three times.  But isn't that exactly why the washer & dryer are there?

Thanks, Denise.  Once again, I owe ya...  

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2010)

Good for you, Dave!  Another convert!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 14, 2010)

We usually pack light. When I go on business trips, I usually just have a single carry-on. My wife and I went to Italy for 6 days last year and only took a small backpack each - awesome trip.

But when it comes to things we know we'll use on a trip, we prefer to pack and bring what we can. You never know how easy it will be to find things, and you almost always pay more when you're on the road. And with many things (like spices), it's a huge waste to buy on the road since you won't use anywhere near all of it.

Here's what I've put together so far (and I think all of this would easily fit in a small or medium checked bag):

*General* (brought on most hotel trips, too)*:*
Confirmation
Toiletry Bag with OTC medicines, etc.
Fan(s)
Ziplocks
Clothespins or Binder Clips
Umbrella
Deck of Cards
Wipes
Swimsuits
Sunscreen
Trash Bags

*Electronics* (brought on most hotel trips, too)*:*
Chargers
Power Bar
1-to-3 Adapter
Flashlight
Cradlepoint Router
Laptop
Digital Camera
Battery Charger

*Cooking Supplies:*
Non-Stick Frying Pan
Cookie Sheet
Tupperware containers
Grill Flipper/Tongs
Knife
Aluminum Foil
Plastic Plates (if extras would be needed)
Plasticware (if extras would be needed)
Napkins
Trash Bags
Popcorn
Tea Bags
Bouillon Cubes
Condiments
Salt
Pepper
Steak Seasoning
Garlic Salt
Taco Seasoning
Cinnamon
Sweetener
Spaghetti Sauce
Coffee Filters
Dishwasher Pucks

*Other:*
Laundry Soap
Liquid Hand Soap
Shampoo
Conditioner

*Packed Grocery List:*
Canned Green Beans
Mac & Cheese
Plastic Jar of Spaghetti Sauce

*Fresh Grocery List* (to be bought on site)*:*
Steak
Hamburger
Bacon
Sausage
Ham
Buns
Bread
English Muffins
Tortillas
Pasta
Chips
Eggs
Milk
Butter
Cheese
Cottage Cheese
Yougurt
Corn on the Cob
Fruit


----------



## bankr63 (Jul 14, 2010)

*One more for the electronics list*

First, thanks for the list.  I am updating my list with a couple of new suggestions from here.  Wondering about the Green Beans - aren't they pretty universally available?  Is there a local Texas brand that's so good you have to take it along?

My electronics suggestion.  After running dangerously close to overweight last March, DW and I decided to buy eReaders.  We can now ditch about 4 books each that we bring along, and have several hundred at our fingertips instead.

Love our Kobo readers; available from Chapters in Canada, and if I understand correctly, soon to be released through Borders in the US.  Have used in all types of lighting including direct sun poolside, and the eInk is flawless.  Lots of other options out there too (Kindle, etc), but the Kobo was very inexpensive, and is very comfortable to use.  Even my completely technophobic FIL managed to easily master the Kobo.

My only complaint is that almost none of the travel guides are available for eReading in an ePub format.  Considering a big selling point is travel-ability of the device, this surprises me.  Lonely Planet guides are available but only in pdf format (but they sell by individual chapters so you don't have to buy the whole book).  Kobo handles pdf's, but scrolling around at a readable size is a bit of a pain.  

Mike, I know you're an iPhone user, and that's another option.  But I don't want to outfit the whole family with iPhones or iPads for reading ($$$).

M Ross


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 14, 2010)

Please bring that positive attitude on your vacation.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2010)

> Packed Grocery List:
> Canned Green Beans
> Mac & Cheese
> Plastic Jar of Spaghetti Sauce



I'm curious - why do you pack these when they are cheap and readily available everywhere?  Especially when you consider the weight of the canned goods.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 14, 2010)

OMG! You are all crazy!   

We bring dryer sheets and a few of those Purex sheets, in case there isn't enough laundry soap in the unit.  

Rick wanted salt and pepper while we were at the Westin Maui this this year.  I wish we had a small carry-along set and will buy one before our next big trip where we actually cook.  I am quite fond of cooking breakfast in Hawaii, but never in Orlando.  It's cold cereal there. 

There are seasoning packets you can buy at the grocery store that you might find useful.  Someone told me they use an airtight pill box for various seasonings, and I think that would be a good idea.  Maybe it was like a pill box but made for seasonings?  It was here on TUG....but I couldn't find such a thing.  

Otherwise, no way would I bring any of that stuff!  

I brought an electric griddle in our big suitcase once in 2000 to Hawaii, when the kids all went with us (five young  people aged 18-23), because I knew we would have a hot breakfast every day, and we would save tons of time cooking and cleaning.  Worked great, but the leg of the thing broke in the suitcase coming back from HI, so I had to buy a new one.  

Should have just left the thing in the unit for the next person. :rofl: They're only $20 for the one I had.  Should have bought it there, now that I think about it.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2010)

I once saw a woman with a cast iron skillet in her luggage that had to have been 18 in. across.  Her suitcase was overweight and she had everything out in the airport trying to move things around.  I can't imagine what she was thinking!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 14, 2010)

You can buy a cheap, non-stick skillet anywhere and use it, then leave it, if you have to cook.  

I don't really cook much on vacation, admittedly.  On the islands, love the burgers and fish and chips.  In Orlando, it's all about restaurants for us.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 14, 2010)

Weight or number of checked bags really isn't an issue with us. I fly enough that I have status with three different airlines (top level on two), so we get free bags when we fly any of those (or their partners).

Green beans is just something we normally eat with almost every meal, so it just makes more sense to bring them rather than buying them there. We stock up when they're on sale (usually 25-50 cents a can), so it is cheaper than buying locally (often close to a buck a can if not on sale). It's not much, but it all adds up.

I think once I have my list made up, I can put most of the smaller items inside the tupperware container and will be able to easily fit all of the timeshare-specific items in a small "timeshare" suitcase that is always ready to take with us whenever we go. I suspect that we'll stay in timeshares 5-10 times a year or more, so it'll get regular use.

If we're timesharing, we'll almost definitely eat two meals a day in the room (breakfast and dinner, usually eating lunch out and sometimes dinner).  We enjoy cooking (and eating out).


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2010)

You eat canned green beans with every meal?  Why?

You should try fresh green beans - they are so much better.

Let's say you take 10 cans of green beans on vacation and save $5 - is it really worth $5 to you to bring 10 cans from home?  I would pay someone $20 to keep from having to take 10 cans with me!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 14, 2010)

Michael, how do you cook green beans?  I just use onion salt and worcestershire sauce.  I assume you have a great recipe for them.  Could you please share?  I love green beans myself, but only when other people make them.  I like it when people put bacon in them, but I don't do it myself, because I try to keep the calories down.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2010)

Cindy - I like to cook them in meat or vegetable broth, with sliced mushrooms and diced onion, and then sprinkle with a little parmesan cheese - but only fresh!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 14, 2010)

We just pour the can into a sauce pot, drop in a bouillon cube, and let it simmer for about 5 minutes while we're finishing up the main course.  The bouillon cube adds great flavor and couldn't be simpler.

Pretty much all timeshares have manual can openers, don't they?  If not, that's something I should add to our list.


----------



## bankr63 (Jul 14, 2010)

At least manual.  SVV has powered, but manual at SVR.  Corkscrews always seem to be a problem tho.  I have one on my Swiss Army knife, so always have a plan B.  Come to think of it, I have a can opener on there too!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 14, 2010)

bankr63 said:


> At least manual.  SVV has powered, but manual at SVR.  Corkscrews always seem to be a problem tho.  I have one on my Swiss Army knife, so always have a plan B.  Come to think of it, I have a can opener on there too!



Just don't put that Swiss knife in your carry-on.  Rick lost one last year.  He had no idea it was in his carry-on.  He used it for a fishing trip and hadn't emptied the pockets before we went to Hawaii.  My mother-in-law was laughing all the way through the airport, after that knife got confiscated.  She bought him a new one.   

I will try the boullion cube.  I really love the bacon grease and bacon, but not good for me.


----------



## scrapngen (Jul 14, 2010)

Michael, 

I realise you say you have no problem with airline baggage, but the other part of having too many bags is that you have to manouver it through the airport, into the rental car, and then into the TS. I don't want to be lugging a bunch of suitcases all over the place, so we like to travel light. 

Driving is different - as then I like to have my own pillow and whatever else seems handy! LOL

But whenever we fly, we keep it simple like Denise. My girls each have a small roller bag (pink for one, purple for the other - cheap from Ross and easy to keep track of!) They typically decide between them to carry one more bag with snacks and plane activities. Then my husband has a carry-on with his laptop and clothes inside. He also actually brought our snorkel gear as a carry on bag this trip to HI!! It was small and squishy enough so worked. I have a rolling carry on and then carry a large tote-bag that contains two laptops, Zune, purse, snacks, Yachtzee, etc. I have one of those folding cooler bags you get in HI stored in my rolling bag to keep drinks cool in the car and on the beach... 

That's it. I do pack ziplocks, we pick up a seasoning sea salt in HI and bring it back, I pack laundry soap and dryer sheets. Cords for all the laptops go in roller bags. Cameras are in tote.

For two week trips, I'll pack and check a larger bag so we can bring our own sunscreen, conditioner, and a few other liquids. My husband like to bring coconut oil to cook in, so that comes in the checked bag.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 14, 2010)

We can easily travel with 2-3 checked bags (or 1-2 without a "timeshare bag"). The bags we use are Samsonite Spinners, and I can actually pull four of them by myself. (You can turn them back to back and grab each pair with one hand.) The only time we've ever travelled with 4 bags was on a couple month-long trips. We can fit everything in 2-3 easily, especially if we do laundry once a week.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 14, 2010)

We used to bring things like canned tuna, liquor, coffee, and tea.  Now the only thing we'll usually bring is one sharp knife since the ones at the timesharea are usually pretty bad.  We just buy everything else.  Oh, I do bring some coffee filters since I had a ton at home and not all timeshares provide enough for a week.


----------



## post-it (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm with Denise on traveling light.  Our last trip to Kauai/Maui all four of us took carry-on's only.  Going straight from the plane to the car rental was awesome.  Now for driving trips like we're leaving for this weekend, I'll pack as much as I can stuff in the van.  

I'm also thinking of checking only one bag on our trip to Cancun, and then carry-on's only for the the way home.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm all for carry-on only when possible (and that's the only way I do it when travelling solo), but that just doesn't happen with the family.  Since we'll end up with checked bags anyway, I want to make the most of it.

But a great point - I should segregate my list so that I have a "light" (nothing big and no liquids) and "regular" list.  Some things like spices are a no-brainer if you have the space.


----------



## bankr63 (Jul 14, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> We can easily travel with 2-3 checked bags (or 1-2 without a "timeshare bag"). The bags we use are Samsonite Spinners, and I can actually pull four of them by myself. We can fit everything in 2-3 easily, especially if we do laundry once a week.



Don't forget the rental car size too.  The nice agent at Budget talked me out of $10/day extra for a nice Mustang Convertible last March (that would be the one in photo at left; she didn't have to try very hard ).  I was all smiles until we got our 2 bags (one a very large Pullman) and various carry-ons out to the car and realized just how small the trunk really is on rag-top!  Thank God we didn't have anyone in the back seat!  We needed every inch available.

Next trip is with the full family foursome, and we are determined to keep the total bag count and sizes down to a minimum!  (That includes my teenaged DD, and no convertibles this time, it's SUV land again.)


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 14, 2010)

bankr63 said:


> Don't forget the rental car size too.


Yeah, we don't use our largest suitcase for exactly that reason. In most trunks, it's awkward enough that it makes it hard to fit even a couple other suitcases in with it. Plus the big one is too hard to keep under 50 pounds. I'd rather have three small and medium ones, which is the most we should ever need to travel with (and I would lean towards just 2).


bankr63 said:


> My only complaint is that almost none of the travel guides are available for eReading in an ePub format. Considering a big selling point is travel-ability of the device, this surprises me. Lonely Planet guides are available but only in pdf format (but they sell by individual chapters so you don't have to buy the whole book). Kobo handles pdf's, but scrolling around at a readable size is a bit of a pain.
> 
> Mike, I know you're an iPhone user, and that's another option. But I don't want to outfit the whole family with iPhones or iPads for reading ($$$).


I meant to reply to this earlier, but forgot until now.

We have a BUNCH of the interactive Lonely Planet guides on our iPhones (or more accurately, in iTunes ready to be synced to the iPhones when/if we need them). A few months ago, they had about 15-20 of them for free, so we "bought" them then.

We don't set out to outfit the whole family with iPhones, but what we do is to upgrade our iPhones every chance we get (every 2 years) and pass the old ones down to the kids as essentially an "iPod Touch". We load them full of movies, games and books for the kids.

We love our iPhones for travel. They take the place of numerous devices - portable DVD player, books, MP3 player, phone, camera, GPS, and even laptop (although we sometimes take a camera or laptop also).


----------



## bankr63 (Jul 14, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> We don't set out to outfit the whole family with iPhones, but what we do is to upgrade our iPhones every chance we get (every 2 years) and pass the old ones down to the kids as essentially an "iPod Touch". We load them full of movies, games and books for the kids.



My inner geek is smiling!!:rofl:
A very frugal approach.  I guess I'm too hard on my phones, by the end of two years, there's usually more duct tape than case left.


----------



## BoaterMike (Jul 14, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> The only time we've ever travelled with 4 bags was on a couple month-long trips. We can fit everything in 2-3 easily, especially if we do laundry once a week.



Michael, what laundry?   Unless I'm mistaken the only clothing you have on the list is a swimsuit.   

Mike


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 14, 2010)

BoaterMike said:


> Michael, what laundry? Unless I'm mistaken the only clothing you have on the list is a swimsuit.


What other clothes do you need on a vacation?

Just kidding, of course.  My list is just the "extras" that will come in handy for us.  The clothes are a given.  If anything, we would bring less clothes to a timeshare since we can do laundry.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 15, 2010)

Luanne said:


> We used to bring things like canned tuna, liquor, coffee, and tea.  Now the only thing we'll usually bring is one sharp knife since the ones at the timesharea are usually pretty bad.  We just buy everything else.  Oh, I do bring some coffee filters since I had a ton at home and not all timeshares provide enough for a week.





Yes, we just added a knife set, since we also need a bread knife to slice bakery bread.

I also bring a spatula since most of timeshare ones are in bad shape.  And often there is not a grater or a whisk, so I have added those to the "kitchen" Rubbermaid bin.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 15, 2010)

*For full time*

I looked at the “official” TUG timeshare packing list when we first started timesharing and found way too many things on it.  However, as we have gone longer and longer, I have added more of the items I first thought “No” about and added some more of my own too, of course, as we all do.  
     But, obviously, we are in need of more things to cart around to timeshare than most people, as we have no “Home” to go back to, so we have a full van.  For example, financial records.  All of our bills and banking are handled online, of course, but we need to be sure to have our tax information with us around tax filing time.  (Timesharing friends, who stay out some 18 weeks from January on, did not bring their information and had miscounted their weeks and had to go home early to file their taxes on time!)  However, as I prepare my mother’s tax records for her accountant (she has full dementia) and my husband prepares his mother’s taxes (she has Alzheimer’s) as well, it does mean taking ever more paperwork.  Also, I have a small online business that requires bringing some extra items, including a printer.  
    I started carrying around our old crockpot last year when I saw how easy and cheaper  it would be to slowcook sale meats.  And we really felt luxurious this year when we added a non-stick grill, and it is so much easier to fix my husband’s breakfast every morning.  As has been mentioned, timeshare frying pans are often very very poor and stove burners usually seems to tilt!  It has really helped make my mornings easier.
     We seem to carry around a lot of books!  I collect them and trade at the timeshare exchange shelves and also purchase at thrift shops, then leave at the timeshare libraries or share with friends or family.  But they do occupy space as I am working through them.  
    The biggest problem is that sometimes, because of last minute packing, items may be put into different plastic bins from where they should be.  Then, I have a problem finding them later, or also as one friend said, “The item I seem to want first is always in the BOTTOM!”
     Because we are out for so long, I do need to take certain things to make our units feel more like home.  Most of you will probably say I am crazy, but this may, indeed, be why we are able to stay out fulltime (we are now in our third year) and not miss having a home base that much:  I bring those little items that make a house a home, namely, family pictures, candles, and flowers.  In addition, I bring a few placemats to add to what might be available, which may or may not be clean, a table runner and our own alarm clock, which I know for sure how to work (too often, an alarm clock in a unit doesn’t work.)  I take pepper and salt grinders; I just get a kick out of having them and the napkin holder my husband made as a boy.  Just a few homey items, which  change over time, too, for others.
       Of course, we carry bag chairs and beach towels for the beach and my husband brings his fishing poles for Wisconsin. He has a kite, too, but then we met a friend in Mexico who brings a kite in his suitcase, so he bought a foldable kite in a packet that fits easily in the suitcase.
     When we go to Mexico or Hawaii, we take much less of course, having to fly.  Denise, your list for Hawaii was really helpful, but instead of 2 pairs of shorts, we each brought 3; after all, we are here now for 6 weeks (and yes, my sister-in-law came for a week, and despite having your list, she had a new outfit for every day!)

   And, oh yes, Michael, we eat canned beans almost every meal too – well, every dinner .  My husband can’t eat any starch so no peas or corn, and we will buy a case on sale at Publix when we are in Florida.  We can carry that in our van.  But while we have been in Hawaii this tine, I used fresh vegetables and put then in steamer bags, which worked out so well.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 15, 2010)

ronandjoan said:


> I looked at the “official” TUG timeshare packing list when we first started timesharing and found way too many things on it. However, as we have gone longer and longer, I have added more of the items I first thought “No” about and added some more of my own too, of course, as we all do.


 I probably only put about 10-20% of the TUG list into mine, but it's great that it's so all-inclusive.  There were many things on it that I wouldn't have thought of, but will come in really handy.


ronandjoan said:


> Most of you will probably say I am crazy, but this may, indeed, be why we are able to stay out fulltime (we are now in our third year) and not miss having a home base that much: ...


No, not at all.  In fact, you guys are my heroes.  I'd love to be able to do this full time.  We all have different situations, needs, desires, and abilities, so there's not one "right" way of doing things.  TUGgers realize this.  When someone asks "What timeshare should I buy?", they don't just name one, but they ask a bunch of questions to understand how the poster plans to use their timeshares.

A crockpot is one other thing I would be tempted to add to our list, but with the bulk, weight and glass lid, it probably won't go with us very often.  I think we could accomplish many of the same things just using the oven at a lower temperature with a foil-covered pan.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 15, 2010)

*Really??? green beans and spaghetti sauce???*

Okay, I get the coffee filters. They are light and you always have plenty at home. I can even understand the sugar, sweetnlow, salt and pepper. Again, light and plenty at home. 

If you are driving or full-timing, I can understand loading up the vehicle and going and taking your "home" with you. 

But Mike, you are flying with 3 children. You are going to the grocery store any how. You have a list of things to buy there. Why not just add green beans, mac and cheese, spaghetti sauce and the bullion cubes to the list of things at the grocery store? I can see taking them if they were not readily available, but green beans are everywhere! I can even see taking them if they were going to save you a trip to the grocery store, but you are still going to the store. I just don't get it.  

Even though I have a bunch of stuff in my owners locker for Disney World, it is because it STAYS there. The first time we were setting it up, I bought everything and had it delivered by UPS to the resort so I wouldn't have to pack it. Ian has luggage privileges, too. But we seldom use them unless we are going scuba diving. It is so much nicer just wheeling your carry on through the airport and not having to wait for your bags at your destination. It gets you first in line at the rental car spot, too.

elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 15, 2010)

I steal pink sweetener when I am in restaurants, if I forget my little container from home.  I also bring coffee filters to Hawaii, but EVERY YEAR, Mom goes off on her own and buys a package of them.  I tell her every time (six years straight) not to buy coffee filters, but she buys them anyway.  She doesn't listen well, I assume.  

Here is something I am considering, and I give UWSurfer credit for the idea, because it was in his review of Gardens at West Maui:

http://www.ratpak.com/

This is a 8 compartment spice wheel, and the compartments are airtight.  Great idea for travel.  Really a great alternative to carrying a bunch of bottles, and it's only $12.70 with shipping included.


----------



## bryanphunter (Jul 15, 2010)

When we go to Hawaii for two weeks, we send ourselves a care package via US Mail.  We send a flat rate box ($13 bucks last time).  We stocked peanut butter, jelly, coffee, and other high priced items.  The box was waiting in our room when we arrived at the resort


----------



## akp (Jul 15, 2010)

*Bryan*

Great idea!

How far in advance did you send the care package to yourself in Hawaii?  I assume your timeshare just held it for you until check in?

I'll be doing this myself!

Anita


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 15, 2010)

How much do you save, sending that box?  

I talked to a local at the Foodland store, and she told me that she probably pays less for groceries than most people on the mainland.  She watches sales, buys only the items that are on sale, and she never pays retail.  I think a person can alter their usual cooking patterns to whatever is on sale.  

One thing I do buy regularly is Blue Bunny ice cream.  I pay $2.50 for a regular container here.  The same thing is like $8.00 on Maui.  

We don't cook much while on vacation.  I admittedly never cook on the islands, except Rick will cook breakfast.  We also pack lunches for our day trips, but only if we feel a restaurant is too far away at meal time.  I regretted packing a lunch for the Hana drive, because I would rather have eaten in Hana.  Nice places there!  

I am all about helping the economy on the islands.  I think I am the kind of visitor they want.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 15, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> But Mike, you are flying with 3 children. You are going to the grocery store any how. You have a list of things to buy there. Why not just add green beans, mac and cheese, spaghetti sauce and the bullion cubes to the list of things at the grocery store? I can see taking them if they were not readily available, but green beans are everywhere! I can even see taking them if they were going to save you a trip to the grocery store, but you are still going to the store. I just don't get it.


Because it's stuff I know we'll use, we've already have them (bought on sale), they're not perishable, and it will easily pack in bags that we're already taking anyway.  If we had space or weight issues, they would be the first things to go.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jul 15, 2010)

Thought of something else I'm going to keep in my "timeshare bag" - towel hooks for putting over doors.  You can get these cheaply at the $ store.  Seems like we've stayed in some timeshares that don't have enough towel bars for hanging up towels.

Could also use these for hanging up coats/sweaters on the entryway door if no closet near entrance door.

Another item I pack when traveling in our van is a clothes dryer rack (compact size).  These are great for hanging up beach towels/swimsuits.  We usually just put it out on the balcony of the timeshare unit and it stays there for our entire stay.  Never had a problem with any resort telling us we couldn't do this.
Just picked up a nice one at BedBath & Beyond for under $15 using a $5 off coupon.  Folds up to about 20"wx20"hx3"deep.  Holds 5 beach towels easily, along with swimsuits.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 15, 2010)

kjsgrammy said:


> Thought of something else I'm going to keep in my "timeshare bag" - towel hooks for putting over doors.  You can get these cheaply at the $ store.  Seems like we've stayed in some timeshares that don't have enough towel bars for hanging up towels.
> 
> Could also use these for hanging up coats/sweaters on the entryway door if no closet near entrance door.
> 
> ...



Good ideas!  Sure true about the towel hooks in timeshares!

or even sometimes no towel bars for your hand towel!


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 15, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> A crockpot is one other thing I would be tempted to add to our list, but with the bulk, weight and glass lid, it probably won't go with us very often.  I think we could accomplish many of the same things just using the oven at a lower temperature with a foil-covered pan.



Yes, I made chili here successfully in Hawaii in just a large pan...in the past ,it seemed like I usually burned it!  But traveling in the van...well, I just throw the stuff in and walk away....


----------



## bryanphunter (Jul 15, 2010)

akp said:


> How far in advance did you send the care package to yourself in Hawaii?  I assume your timeshare just held it for you until check in?
> 
> 
> 
> Anita


I checked with the post office about a month before the trip to Maui to see what kind of lead time.  I think it was 5 days from Minnesota, so I timed it to arrive the day before we checked-in.  Called resort to make sure of address and that it would be OK.

I probably didn't save as much $$$$ as I originally thought, but I made sure I had my brand of coffee, spices, & peanut butter, etc.  I did it to pack as little as I could in my luggage.  Costco was great for steaks and other stuff.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 15, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I can see taking them if they were not readily available, but green beans are everywhere! I can even see taking them if they were going to save you a trip to the grocery store, but you are still going to the store. I just don't get it.
> elaine



HI Elaine,
well, although I did not bring canned green beans to Hawaii ( I was able to get a good case price at Costco after all) I do understand Michael's doing it: the  canned good prices have raised tremendously!  They are often over $1 er can, and it used to be 25 cents - oh well, the good old days.  

The nice thing about his packing those to take is that the suitcase is lighter on the way home!

Since 9/11, we have just gone ahead and checked bags---all those rules about sharp things, yeah, like nail clippers! -- and we don;t have to worry about weight either on Delta, so we usually just take what we want.  Unfortunately, we are flying back Alasks on this Hawaii trip (Delta partner) so we'll have to pay, so we read Denise's list and followed very carefully! 

PS : I did bring jello packs with me this time, as last time we were here, it was $2.50 a box and that is one thing my husband can really enjoy - the sugar -free ones.  And mainland Walgreens has them on sale for 25 cents so I stock up then.  But 10 times the price???

Actually this trip, the price was lower in the stores, only $1.50 / box.

As I wrote on another thread, the new Target store (Kona) has almost mainland prices!


----------



## BoaterMike (Jul 16, 2010)

bryanphunter said:


> I probably didn't save as much $$$$ as I originally thought, but I made sure I had my brand of coffee, spices, & peanut butter, etc.  I did it to pack as little as I could in my luggage.  Costco was great for steaks and other stuff.



You had your brand of coffee shipped to Hawaii?  That 100% kona is pretty good stuff.


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 26, 2010)

Denise, we're converts, too.  Thanks so much.  Our last 2 2 wk trips to Hawaii we got by fine with carry ons.  The real test will be when we go on our cruise in Sept.  It's only 7 days, but those formal nights...... and we can't get our libations through in a carry on.  That will take some serious thought. Thanks for all your great help and advice on here. You are a prize!  Jean   




DeniseM said:


> Good for you, Dave!  Another convert!


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 26, 2010)

About the spice problem.  I have the best answer I've ever found.  It's a "Fifth Wheel", and I just did a search to find it.
I can't tell from there how much they are, but I love mine. The link is: http://www.ratpak.com/  Jean

I found it.  At that website, they are $9.95, with shipping they are $12.70


----------

